# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  любовь во сне

## аутоагрессия

Может человек влюбиться во сне?Не бывало с вами таких странностей?

----------


## аутоагрессия

Общалась с человеком пол года.Не скажу,что была к нему слишком близка и много проводила с ним времени.Была простая симпатия.Как одной ночи мне наснился сон....Конец света должен наступить через несколько минут(ядерный взрыв,война)Я С этим человеком лежим у меня на полу в гостиной.Я думаю о том,чтобы  я хотела сделать перед смертью...он оборачивается ко мне лицом и целует.Все проблемы куда-то ушли и стало тепло и хорошо.Длился поцелуй с пол минуты.Но,когда я проснулась,я вспомнила,что всегда,во сне,когда меня пытаются поцеловать,я вырываюсь и упрямлюсь.Это был мой первый взаимный поцелуй.Я поняла,что люблю этого человека.Спустя некоторое время   я с ним переспала во сне.И не один раз.Эти странные сны всегда имели окончание и  я их даже записала.

----------


## Dida

со мной такого нет..... :Stick Out Tongue: от усталости всегда проваливаюсь в сон как придурок....раньше когда работала меньше....были дурацкие сны....типо ужасов...ну или там монстров насекомых....но любви во сне не была

----------


## Traumerei

Во сне ни в кого не влюблялась. Однако был человек, который мне очень нравился и нравится. Его давно нет в живых, потому мир снов был единственным возможным местом встречи...и он мне приснился ! А ещё бесплатно показали рай (или ад, не знаю, но на первое больше похоже) для самоубийц.

----------


## neji

> Может человек влюбиться во сне?Не бывало с вами таких странностей?


 ага, даже в несуществующего в реальности

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Бывало, не раз. Бывает, во сне такая начальная ситуация, что нахожусь рядом с девушкой к которой чувствую любовь всей жизни. Причём это были не прототипы реальных знакомых.

А однажды был сон, в котором я был рядом с девушкой, в которой чувствовал свою уникальную половинку. Но потом оказалось, что она марсианка и ей нужно было улетать. Мораль сна, как я понял, в том, что типа нет на Земле у меня половинки. Этот сон был лет 8 назад, но очень запомнился мне.

----------


## Traumerei

> Мораль сна, как я понял, в том, что типа нет на Земле у меня половинки. Этот сон был лет 8 назад, но очень запомнился мне.


 Не грустно ли жить с осознанием подобного факта ...?(

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Не грустно ли жить с осознанием подобного факта ...?(


 Всё тлен и давно со всем смирился

----------


## PhysX

Мне вот вообще сны не снятся, какое уж там "влюбиться"?

----------


## Unity

Реальность и сон — одно и то же: просто информация на экране нашего сознания и феномен оной констатации — так что всякая симпатия — завсегда реальна, а иначе мы б её не знали и в неё не верили.

----------


## Rum

Во сне я чувствовала симпатию к кому-то, но в реальной жизни она однозначно отсутствует. 
Да и зачастую во сне у меня персонажи, которых на самом деле не существует.
Вообще у меня просто недостаток внимания, поэтому мне часто снится, что кто-то говорит мне: "Я люблю тебя", вот и всё.

----------


## rainbow walker

> Да и зачастую во сне у меня персонажи, которых на самом деле не существует.


 все лица, которые мы видим во сне, это лица реальных людей. мы уже их видели в реальной жизни. если не опознали, значит не запомнили. скорее всего это был просто незнакомый человек в толпе. 

наше сознание не может "придумывать" лица во сне,это научный факт)

----------


## Rum

> все лица, которые мы видим во сне, это лица реальных людей. мы уже их видели в реальной жизни. если не опознали, значит не запомнили. скорее всего это был просто незнакомый человек в толпе. 
> 
> наше сознание не может "придумывать" лица во сне,это научный факт)


 не существует в моей жизни. личной и тэ дэ. я это имела в виду.
а так естесн, ещё бы был не прав старина фрейд)

----------


## brus-nika

А снятся ли кому-нибудь эротические сны?)

----------


## Теплая_Киса

И ощущение влюбленности и возбуждение во сне - это все биохимия) Вообще забавно как наш мозг во сне пытается оправдать процессы, которые происходят с нашим телом. Я вот недавно потянула шею во сне благодаря новой подушке, мне приснилось что у меня рак в шейных лимфоузлах.

----------


## rainbow walker

мне однажды приснилось, что я влюблена в Миру Аройо)) 
это певица. в реальной жизни я ее обожаю, но это чисто платоническое восхищение.
во сне я ее обнимала, кормила разной едой, очень просила остаться насовсем в Москве) когда она собралась в аэропорт, мне хотелось ее связать и оставить у себя.
не не получилось, поэтому я завела овчарку и назвала ее Мира. мне было печально.

приснился бы хоть раз кто-о адекватно подходяищй, но нет, я все время с этими бредовыми снами какая-то балда иванна.

----------


## June

В городе Финикс (штат Аризона, США) женщина, находящаяся последние 14 лет в состоянии комы, забеременела и родила ребенка – однако это не медицинское чудо, а повод для уголовного расследования.

Как сообщил в пятницу, 4 января, местный телеканал KTVK со ссылкой на источник, осведомленный о подробностях этого происшествия, в медицинском центре Hacienda HealthCare, где женщина находилась под наблюдением, никто даже не замечал, что она беременна, вплоть до момента родов.

По словам источника, который пожелал остаться анонимным, медсестры заметили, что с пациенткой что-то не так, когда она начала стонать. "Сначала они не могли понять, что с ней, а потом не могли поверить своим глазам". Источник рассказал, что, по его сведениям, малыш появился на свет в прошлую субботу, 29 декабря, и что он здоров.

По факту данного происшествия власти возбудили уголовное дело. Полиция считает, что пациентку могли изнасиловать, вследствие чего она забеременела. На данном этапе следователи отказываются давать комментарии.

Все тот же источник рассказал, что женщине, которая впала в вегетативное состояние после того, как едва не утонула (ее спасли, но мозг слишком долго находился без кислорода, и в сознание она так и не пришла), требовался постоянный сестринский уход, и поэтому в ее палату имели доступ довольно много людей. "Она никак не могла защитить себя. И рассказать о том, что с ней случилось, тоже не могла", - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос журналистки.

Он также добавил, что, по его сведениям, сразу же после инцидента в клинике был изменен медицинский протокол – теперь мужчинам, работающим в больнице, запрещено заходить в палаты к пациенткам без сопровождения сотрудницы женского пола.

Комментируя инцидент, представитель клиники Hacienda HealthCare Нэнси Салмон подчеркнула: "Наша больница работает уже 50 лет и имеет
отличную репутацию медицинского центра, предоставляющего качественную специализированную помощь пациентам. Как медучреждение мы не имеем права комментировать никакую информацию, связанную с нашими пациентами, так как это запрещено федеральными и государственными законами о защите частной жизни. Мы также не можем ничего говорить о текущем расследовании. Но я могу сказать, что безопасность наших пациентов и клиентов является нашим приоритетом номер один и что мы всегда сотрудничаем с властями и наша деятельность максимально прозрачна".

----------


## microbe

Подсознание во сне "любит" подкидывать нам свои сценария сновидений. Так вот отсюда следует что подсознание больше ведает об окружающим мире чем наше сознание. Всё верно ибо мы до сих пор не можем познать свой мозг полностью. Это получается, если думать как атеист мозг хочет познать самого себя, получается рекурсия без нахождения ответа...

----------


## microbe

Да вложенные эмоциальные паттерны + видео(зрение), аудио(слух) и т.п. Делает своё дело, ответ как всегда в архитектуре в построении мозга,а именно в ДНК, и конечно обучение себе подобными, а то маугли не будет ведать)))

----------


## w.s.

У меня такое было. Целый год снился человек, которого в реале я никогда не видела. Поснился, а потом перестал сниться, даже имени его не знаю, но поняла одно, что вот во сне есть половинка, а в реале нет.

----------

